# Horse and Jockey - Diggle - June 08



## KingElvis (Jun 21, 2008)

This pub in a stunning location burnt down in 2007 though it looks like it's been closed for years.

I wouldn't normally do a pub, but this one looked so good I had to


----------



## smileysal (Jun 21, 2008)

I do like this, both looking at the outside, and the inside, whats left of the inside. Love seeing all those different fireplaces, especially the one just left standing on its own on the first floor whilst the walls are gone, thats a nice one.

Nice find LE, very nice pics.

 Sal


----------



## Grumpy (Jun 21, 2008)

Shame about this place, had many a beer here in the past!


----------



## Beermonster (Jun 23, 2008)

Was closed as a pub for years. I'm pretty sure it was a private residence around the time of the fire.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 26, 2008)

Only just noticed this one whilst trawling through the unread posts...glad I saw it. I'm not one for pub explores either (don't know why as I've spent a lot of time in pubs and even worked in a few!  ), but I really like this. It's got the 'ancient ruin' look about it. Love the odd chimneys and the fireplace without a wall. Really nice find.


----------



## bungle666 (Jun 27, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha used to walk up here with my parents when i were a kid!! it was closed in the mid 80s as they found cockroaches in the kitchen, the old bloke who owned it vowed NEVER to reopen the pub again, and lived in it as a virtual recluse ever since, it was burned down in mysterious circumstances in 2007, but houses up there are worth up to a million quid and the greedy familly have been trying to get the old bloke out of there for years to sell it on for profit!! next news, it burns down............ coincedence?? i think so 


B..


----------



## cinestep (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks KE, A very fine and picturesque post.


----------

